# PIT BULLS ON PARADE!!!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

CROSS POSTED-FROM PITBULL-CHAT

Pit Bulls On Parade

July 11, 2010 From 9-3

Tallahassee Antique Car Museum
6800 Mahan Drive, Tallahassee, FL 32308

For More Information, Please Visit 
Ernie Sims Official Website

Come see all the Cool things you can do with you Pit Bull!

Agility Demonstrations & Course Tryouts

Weight Pull Competitions (1st, 2nd, & 3rd Place Prizes)

Ernie's Choice Fun Show
(Best Red Nose, Best Blue Bully, Best Trick, Cutest Ears, Best Couch Potato)

CGC Testing* & More! 
*Every Pit Bull that earns their CGC will help Ernie Sims "BH" Foundation earn $150 each

Plus

Raffles

Givaways

Photos with Ernie
Food & Fun for your family

Sponsored By

Big Hits Foundation
ErnieSims​---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Ok Ernie Sims is trying to help fight the BSL that is going on here in FL House Bill 543 and A Senate version, S.B. 1276, to repeal the state's prohibition on Breed Specific Legislation. This would allow counties and cities to ban or restrict dogs of all type.

His father Ernie Sims Sr has met with Senators in Tallahassee to help with the fight against BSL.

Miami Coalition Against Breed Specific Legislation - Home

UPDATE:The state of Florida was under attack with a proposal to remove the legislation that protects cities and Counties against BSL! Florida State Representative, Perry E. Thurston, Jr. has filed House Bill 543, to repeal the state's prohibition on Breed SpecificLegislation. An identical Senate version, S.B. 1276, has also been filed by Florida State Senator, Tony Hill, Jr. MCABSL took a firm and expedient stand against these proposed bills. Dahlia Canes, our Director, personally flew to Tallahassee, Fl., and met with Senator Tony Hill and the Senators on the Agricultural Committee, who were scheduled to hear this Bill. Dahlia was joined in these "closed off meetings", by Mr. Ernie Sims, Sr. and Ms. Pat Mixon. The outcome was a complete success. As a direct result of these meetings, at this time, the 1276 Bill is NOT scheduled to be heard by the Agricultural Committee, thus the 1276 Bill will die. Nevertheless, we are still tracking it to assure it's defeat. Your participation was critical and once again, our members and associates came thru. All breeds of dogs today...can rest a little easier.


----------

